# How does sleep deprivation affect you?



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Just curious.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Increases my anxiety by 10 times and bouts of feeling blue. When I used to be able to have 8 hrs sleep most nights, I was so much better in every way.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Increases. Must have sleep.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

Increases. When I'm overtired I'm super sensitive to sounds and I feel overwhelmed all day.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Makes no difference anxiety wise, just makes me feel slow and irritated. If i sleep too much i feel a little depressed though when i get up.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

definitely increases anxiety. i can hardly function normally in any way when i lack sleep, which is too often. i didn't even realize what a drastic difference it has on my mood and cognitive functioning when i lack sleep.. i attribute this to _never_ getting a good night's sleep throughout my teens. i wish i could have managed to treat that problem early on, i really assumed my daily sleep deprived states was what i was really like and would always be like my whole life, when it was really just me running on a few hours of disrupted, light sleep a night and with my mind never getting a moment's rest.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

I think it depends on how much sleep lost, if its a lot, and i'm just dizzy with tiredness, i don't really care much about people, but if its like having a bad sleep and waking tired and miserable than i usually have a very hard time doing anything, thus more anxiety.


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

Increases anxiety and makes everythng much worse.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Increases anxiety. And generally messes things up. This morning being a good example.

I've already tried to make a cup of coffee without even boiling the water first. It's going to be a long day!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm so used to not going to sleep at a set time that I feel wide awake (even at 4am). As for anxiety, it makes no difference.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Definitely increases it.

I have a lot more physical symptoms when I'm tired.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Decreases it and lowers my inhibitions. I'm more jumpy and sometimes I get auditory hallucinations where normal background sounds morph into people talking though.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

I really need at least 6 hours of sleep


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think mine is kind of weird. My anxiety will decrease, but I'll usually be even quieter than I normally am. The difference is that I don't care if I don't talk where if I had anxiety I would care that I'm not talking.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

So far it seems that not getting enough sleep increases anxiety in most people. Kind of surprising, I thought if you were extremely tired, you would care less about what others thought of you and therefore have less anxiety.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Mainly I just turn into a gibbering idiot. It's kind of like being incredibly drunk, only I'm still anxious.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Increases, I'd like to sleep early but that's impossible..I start feeling sleepy around 2 or 3 :/


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I haven't noticed any difference in anxiety, but I'm definitely less sharp mentally and easily agitated when I haven't gotten enough sleep.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh, and I cry. Like the time when I'd had 3 espressos and couldn't sleep all night and watched a WHOLE SEASON of Degrassi: TNG. Then (spoiler!) JT died and I cried like a baby.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It just makes me feel like crap...not sure it really makes my anxiety worse, though it does make me feel worse overall. Even though I know how it makes me feel, I'm staying up too late again tonight and won't get enough sleep for work tomorrow. oh well.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Decreases anxiety, increases depression. Plus i feel like sh*t, so it's not worth it.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

It decreases my anxiety. I kind of feel like I'm drunk when I don't get enough sleep and I don't care about what other people think of me as much. During school, I would stay up very late before the nights I had to give presentations because I knew I wouldn't be as nervous if I was dead tired. 
Not getting enough sleep does make me irritable and more depressed though.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Sometimes it makes me feel loopy. If I don't sleep at all, when I'm working on a project for school, I don't have the energy to feel anxious. Or maybe it has to do with the fact that I have a believable excuse to act the way I normally act. So if someone says I don't talk much, for example, I can simply tell them that I didn't sleep the night before.

Other times though, my mood drops like a rock, and my thoughts more easily turn negative.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Definitely decreases anxiety, but with no sleep I'm also extremely worthless and have no motivation to do anything.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

It only increases anxiety when I start hallucinating, thus making me very paranoid. It usually decreases anxiety, and increases depression.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i'm bored so i made this graph


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

zomgz said:


> i'm bored so i made this graph


Yeah that's about right. :b


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

I've found that I don't have a care in the world if I have an all-nighter mixed with massive amounts of caffeine; I am easy going, very talkative. I also have experienced random hysterical laughing. Overall, I'm just plain annoying. I guess it's cause I feel drunkish, or that I'm in like some sort of dream. 

I am totally not making sense right now, I know, just bear with me.:b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

If I have insomnia and end up only getting 2-3 hours sleep, I feel kind of floaty and spaced out and my anxiety practically disappears.

If I just have a bad night's sleep where I get 5-6 hours (which isn't enough for me), my anxiety increases massively.

I'd rather have a night of insomnia and the pleasant sensation of feeling in a dreamlike state when I get up than more sleep but not _quite_ enough, which makes me feel terrible. I didn't vote in the poll since I experience both decreased and increased anxiety from sleep deprivation.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

It makes me anxious, but at the same time, I'm more likely to do things. i.e. I sort of act like I'm drunk.


----------



## bunski (Mar 7, 2010)

I feel more anxious when ive slept too much, anxiety and depression have always gone together for me. Too little sleep brings out my irritable angry side, im more likely to be less anxious, but ive never noticed, more prone to starting arguments I would say.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It def increases my anxiety. I need a minimum of 5 hrs to function correctly.


----------

